# Old rod info request



## ggoldy (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a 60'ish year old surf rod I need to do something with. Either chuck it or rebuild it. I have plenty of time, but I just don't like to hang on to useless things. It was made for my father by his buddy in N.J. I remember him telling me that. I don't know the guys name, but I 'believe' they served on the USS Iowa during WW2. This rod hung in the basement rafters for many years before Dad passed. It is 6 sided above the reel seat (possibly bamboo?) and turned wood(as in lathe) below. One broken eye, one eye possibly missing, the rest appear to be in good shape for being more than 60 years old, but not good enough to use. The 'finish' certainly needs to be fixed, and the reel seat and eyes need to be replaced. I don't see or feel any structural damage, although I haven't bent it over very far. Is it possible for an old retired plumber to dissassemble this rod and rebuild?

I just put a reel on it. The seat still works! There's an inch or so of copper tube in front of the seat, then a section of what I think was cork...nasty, crusty stuff. Also, the seat is turned 45 degrees from the line of the eyes! Have no idea how that happened. The front 'reel socket' may have turned, but it doesn't want to, now.

Added a few pictures

Found name and address on the rod. Very faint. Had to use magnifing glass and imagination to make it out. If I strip the finish it will be gone. I wonder if I can find an old Navy roster from the Iowa. I might find the man's name on it.

Thanks for any comments or suggestions,
Gary


----------



## ggoldy (Dec 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336318#p336318 said:


> ggoldy » 11 Dec 2013, 13:53[/url]"]I have a 60'ish year old surf rod I need to do something with. Either chuck it or rebuild it. I have plenty of time, but I just don't like to hang on to useless things. It was made for my father by his buddy in N.J. I remember him telling me that. I don't know the guys name, but I 'believe' they served on the USS Iowa during WW2. This rod hung in the basement rafters for many years before Dad passed. It is 6 sided above the reel seat (possibly bamboo?) and turned wood(as in lathe) below. One broken eye, one eye possibly missing, the rest appear to be in good shape for being more than 60 years old, but not good enough to use. The 'finish' certainly needs to be fixed, and the reel seat and eyes need to be replaced. I don't see or feel any structural damage, although I haven't bent it over very far. Is it possible for an old retired plumber to dissassemble this rod and rebuild?
> 
> I just put a reel on it. The seat still works! There's an inch or so of copper tube in front of the seat, then a section of what I think was cork...nasty, crusty stuff. Also, the seat is turned 45 degrees from the line of the eyes! Have no idea how that happened. The front 'reel socket' may have turned, but it doesn't want to, now.
> 
> ...


----------



## RivRunR (Dec 12, 2013)

Before I even thought about refurbishing it, I'd see what I could find out about the rod builder and the story behind it, and then see if you could get it appraised and/or market it to collectors. It is probably worth more to a collector in its current state than it would be refinished.


----------

